# Truss Rod tool For Seagull Folk SG



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Can somebody tell me what size allen key I need for the above guitar?
Thanks


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> Can somebody tell me what size allen key I need for the above guitar?
> Thanks


You could email Godin at [email protected].


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Thankyou


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

5/32" or 4 mm I suspect, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Mooh said:


> 5/32" or 4 mm I suspect, but I wouldn't swear to it.


I will give it a try.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> I will give it a try.


I'm sure you know this but just make sure the fit is really snug before going ahead with any adjustment. You don't want to strip it.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> Can somebody tell me what size allen key I need for the above guitar?
> Thanks





Mooh said:


> 5/32" or 4 mm I suspect, but I wouldn't swear to it.


Both my Seagull Mini Jumbo and Godin 5th Ave. are 4mm,so that would be a safe bet .


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I can confirm it's 4mm, had to go buy one recently for my Seagull. It's tricky to get in there to adjust too, so if you find one with a long handle, you might find it helpful.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm sure you know this but just make sure the fit is really snug before going ahead with any adjustment. You don't want to strip it.


Been doing this for years but it is a good thing to keep in mind.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I would like to thank everybody. 4mm does the job.


----------

